# Adult Lounge Entry - Updated Feb 2011.



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The old access system was flawed because just a couple of people could prevent someone gaining entry. It was agreed that this wasn't a fair setup and that more people should have the opportunity to participate.

The main concern aired by members was that it should only be a place for people who have established themselves as a long-standing contributor to the board and who are well known amongst many members.

The solution we decided upon is that the Adult Lounge should be restricted to GOLD members. Any GOLD member who applies will be approved.

Complaints about posts of a narrow-minded or offensive nature will however result in access being removed.

I have updated the Accessing Private Forums thread here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/115434-accessing-private-forums.html

L


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

thats fair only cos i'm GOLD hahahahahahahahah


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dagnamit im a good contributor and most folks on here know me, but im just a lowly silver , so i have to wait another 4 months for access. what about letting me slip in as i actually applied for access in december anyway !!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Dagnamit im a good contributor and most folks on here know me, but im just a lowly silver , so i have to wait another 4 months for access. what about letting me slip in as i actually applied for access in december anyway !!!


Really not missing anyfin bud, you can have my place if you want lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

flinty90 said:


> Dagnamit im a good contributor and most folks on here know me, but im just a lowly silver , so i have to wait another 4 months for access. what about letting me slip in as i actually applied for access in december anyway !!!


Look on the positive side, when you are GOLD you'll definately get in because there's no longer any voting .. 

L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Grrrrr! I am going to have a major hissy fit!

What a massive scam!

You'll all pay! I'll start my own adult lounge! It will be better than yours...you'll see! YOU'LL ALL SEE!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Look on the positive side, when you are GOLD you'll definately get in because there's no longer any voting ..
> 
> L


What!!!! you trying to say i wouldnt get in if there was a vote" ???? lol. well your probably right tbf ...

Oh well im sure i will survive !!!


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Grrrrr! I am going to have a major hissy fit!
> 
> What a massive scam!
> 
> You'll all pay! I'll start my own adult lounge! It will be better than yours...you'll see! YOU'LL ALL SEE!


Ha ha, slightly creepy....can I join????


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Stvjon41 said:


> Ha ha, slightly creepy....can I join????


Yes you can indeed! I will start the thread now!


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Yes you can indeed! I will start the thread now!


Cool! I'm finally wanted! I can finally get my creep on now. But as it's just me and you does that mean we will only be showing each-other our own c**ks?


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Grrrrr! I am going to have a major hissy fit!
> 
> What a massive scam!
> 
> You'll all pay! I'll start my own adult lounge! It will be better than yours...you'll see! YOU'LL ALL SEE!


T'was nice while it lasted!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Stvjon41 said:


> Cool! I'm finally wanted! I can finally get my creep on now. But as it's just me and you does that mean we will only be showing each-other our own c**ks?


Well we can if you want hahaha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just wanted to let people know that I have now processed all adult requests according to the new requirements.

Now that the entry requirements are far more simple there should no longer be a delay with me processing them; I'll regularly check them.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sry ukm app won't let me post a new thread...so I'm hijacking this 1 

Lorain can u reset my password and email me it please ? Thanks man


----------

